# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Ναυπάκτου [Historic photos of Naupaktos]

## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω ανεβαζω σειρα φωτογραφιων της Ναυπακτου απο την περιοδο 1920β’1960 απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)) 

Ναυπακτος 1920
Naupaktos 1920.JPG

Ναυπακτος 1931
Το πλοιο αριστερα πρεπει να ειναι ενα απο τα παλια λορδικα που εκαναν το δρομολογιο του Βορειου Κορινθιακου απο το 1920 μεχρι το 1935, πιθανως το *Φωκις*, το *Παρνασσος*, μπορει ακομη και το *Δωρις*
Naupaktos 1931.JPG

Ναυπακτος 1931
Naupaktos 1931 G Vafiadakis.JPG

Aπο την περιοδο 1920β’1960  απο την  ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)) 

Ναυπακτος 1960

Naupaktos 1960.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Aπο την περιοδο 1920−1960  απο την  ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)) 

Ναυπακτος 1960

Προφανως βρισκομαστε πανω σε ενα πλοιο ονομαζομενο *Ναυπακτος* το 1960... Το μονο τετοιο πλοιο που γνωρριζω ηταν το θρυλικο πορθμειο *Ναυπακτος*, ενα αλλο LCT του πολεμου που ηλθε στην Ελλαδα μαζι με τον *Σωκρατη Ιασεμιδη* και λιγο πιο πριν απο τον *Θαλασσιο Λεοντα*. Ειχε και αυτο μεγαλο χωρο για πειβατες οπως ο *Θαλασσιος Λεων*...  Ισως να ειναι αυτο μια και στο βαθος διακρινω τα κλασσικα βουνα της Αιτωλιας περα απο το Κρυονερι

Naupaktos 1960 ship.JPG

Το πορθμειο *Ναυπακτος* (486 t) φτιαχθηκε το 1943. Κοιταξτε εδω
http://seaagent.com/ru/ships/passeng...o_5245564.html

Εδω κοιταξτε δρομολογια απο τις 22 Νοεμβριου 1958

19581122 NAupaktos.jpg

----------


## avenger

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο παρατίθεται μια εργασία μαθητών του 2ου Λυκείου Ναυπάκτου στα πλαίσια προγράμματος περιβαλλοντικής εκπαίδευσης με θέμα το λιμάνι της πόλης μας. Ως εκπαιδευτικός με χαρά σας την παραθέτω διότι είναι μια δουλειά εξαίρετη και απολαυστική. Θέλω τέλος να σας πω αν μου επιτρέπετε πως οι μαθητές λειτουργούν θεαματικά σε τέτοια προγράμματα!

Λιμάνι Ναυπάκτου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο παρατίθεται μια εργασία μαθητών του 2ου Λυκείου Ναυπάκτου στα πλαίσια προγράμματος περιβαλλοντικής εκπαίδευσης με θέμα το λιμάνι της πόλης μας. Ως εκπαιδευτικός με χαρά σας την παραθέτω διότι είναι μια δουλειά εξαίρετη και απολαυστική. Θέλω τέλος να σας πω αν μου επιτρέπετε πως οι μαθητές λειτουργούν θεαματικά σε τέτοια προγράμματα!
> 
> Λιμάνι Ναυπάκτου



Μπραβο στα παιδια και τον δασκαλο τους. Παρα πολυ καλη εργασια...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ναυπακτος γυρω στο 1960

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

NAupaktos.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ της Ναυπακτου απο την δεκαετια του 1970. Στην κατω δεξια φωτογραφια φαινεται ενα πορθμειο...  Ναναι το _Ναυπακτος_ (http://seaagent.com/ru/ships/passeng...5245564.html);

Nafpaktos.jpg

Πηγη: www.ebay.nl

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο παλιες καρτ ποσταλ της Ναυπακτου, η πρωτη με το περιφημο πορθμειο *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης* αραγμενο

Naupaktos.jpg

Naupaktos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη καρτ ποσταλ της Ναυπακτου απο την δεκαετια 1960. Τι θαυμασιο μερος!

Ναυπακτος.jpg

Και εδω μια αλλη καρτ ποσταλ αγνωστου προελευσεως, μαλλον  απο το E-bay του 2004.

Naupaktos2.jpg

Η συγκοινωνια της Ναυπακτου προπολεμικως ηταν συνηθως με βενζινοπλοια και μικρα καραβια απο την Πατρα (Σουλτανα, Ελλη, Δυο Φιλοι, Τραγουδας, κλπ).  Εδω μια ενδιαφερουσα ανακοινωσις απο τον Νεολογο των Πατρων της 11ης Ιουλιου 1946.

19460711 Naupaktos Neologos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ με ένα ξύλινο σκαρί δεμένο στο λιμανάκι της Ναυπάκτου, ίσως από αυτά που έκαναν κάποτε την τοπική συγκοινωνία με την Πάτρα.

ναυπακτος.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Epaxtos_1.jpg
Από την επίσκεψη του Παύλου και της Φρειδερίκης (1965) φωτο Κ.Πούλος

http://www.lepantomag.gr/nafpaktia/p...0%CE%B1%CF%87/

Epaxtos_2.jpg
Παλιός Έπαχτος ......στα 1930 .Το λιμάνι μας !!

https://www.facebook.com/62951800713...type=3&theater

----------


## Ellinis

Στο ανανεωμένο site του Greek Shipping Miracle ανέβηκε και η παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ της Ναυπάκτου με δυο ξύλινα ατμόπλοια και ένα καΐκι στο λιμανι της

36_ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ.jpg

Σχετικά διαβάζουμε "Στην  αποβάθρα  του  λιμανιού  άραζαν  τα  βαποράκια  «Νίνα»,«Θάσος»,  «Ατρόμητος»,   «Καλή  τύχη»,   «Αϊ  Γιώργης»,   «Άγιος Νικόλαος», «Άρης», «Αράπης», «Πανωραία», «Λούης», «Ναυπακτία»,και αργότερα τα ατμόπλοια «Σουλτάνα», με καπετάνιο το Γ. Τραγούδα και «Έλλη» του Ι. Ρούγκα. Με αυτά γινόταν το «Πέραμα», η συγκοινωνία   δηλαδή, Ναυπάκτου-Πάτρας   και   Ναυπάκτου–Ψαθόπυργου, από όπου περνούσε το τρένο για Αθήνα.
Η  κατάσταση  αυτή  κράτησε  μέχρι  τα  μέσα  του  εικοστού  αιώνα,συγκεκριμένα  το  1947,  όταν  δημιουργήθηκε  το  πορθμείο  Ρίου-Αντιρρίου."
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Epaxtos_3.jpg

1941, λιμάνι Ναυπάκτου, δυνάμεις των Ες-Ες περιμένουν την επιβίβαση. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από την llustrirte Zeitung Leipzig Nr. 1461 d / Mai 1941, Herausgeber, Weber, J. J.

http://www.nafpaktianews.gr/%CE%95%C...4%CF%89%CE%BB/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλουμε μία παραπομπή _στις φωτογραφίες από την Ναύπακτο_ όπου εκτός των άλλων διακρίνονται το ιστορικό φέρρυ _ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ_ και ένα υδροπτέρυγο.

----------

